# Punk rock bowling



## RedJem (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone gonna be there? I've got show tickets but no room or anything like that. 
Wanna meet?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Jesus, could you possibly be more vague? you might as well have said "ya know that thing at the place with the people and the patches and dreads?"


----------

